# DIY cargo bike



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

I put this together today from the parts bin, a trek 800 frame and fork, and a donated NEXT full suspension walmart bike. Turned out better than I thought very ridgid. Im going to use some metal grate style shelving like you would find in a closet organizer kit for the sides and some oak 1x6 for the top but thats still in the planning stage.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

got the rack fabbed up, needs a little more support bracing and a little router work to the oak plank and add some fastners and get rid of the zipties and a few coats of poly. hauled my 5 yr old nephew today no problem.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

First rip across town, I loaded my new cargo bike which im going to call the UG with the front wheel a new tire, the front forks and rear shock all off of my 07 YZ250 that I had serviced at a local shop. killing two birds with one stone getting my dirtbike ready for race season and training all in one ride, im liking this cargo bike thing. I couldnt tell when I was riding down the road if people we looking at me because im so handsome or all the crap hanging off the back of the UG HaHa. Now to make a couple car seat for the kids.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a pretty hardcore rig! Those hood-rigged cargo bikes are real haulers, and the best part is that you wont be afraid to test its load limits, cause if it fails, you don't really lose much. I like it. Alot. I want one of a beach mobile. Time to start looking for bits.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Awesome work!


----------



## Dennis from Ohio (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks really cool. I wouldn't have mentioned it except you mentioned putting kids on the back. The angle of your strut (shock mount to seat tube bracket) is such that if you get any slip at either end the swingarm would tend to fold up. I'm afraid that if the bolt holes ovalize, or your top clamp-mount bends or slips, you could have a crash with the kiddies. A redundent pair of struts to the "y" in the seat stays would help a lot, I think. 

But then, I'm a worry wart. Wives hate dented kids!

Just looked at it again. The "monostay" is not much better than what you've got. Any chance of running something down to the bottom bracket?


----------



## FTMN (May 10, 2010)

Here are some pics of a DIY cargo bike I made a couple years ago.

It was a fun project, but I ended up disassembling it. Too long and heavy for me, plus it was a pain to get in and out of my small garage.


















This guy made a really nice DIY longtail. Check it out.

.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Dennis from Ohio said:


> That looks really cool. I wouldn't have mentioned it except you mentioned putting kids on the back. The angle of your strut (shock mount to seat tube bracket) is such that if you get any slip at either end the swingarm would tend to fold up. I'm afraid that if the bolt holes ovalize, or your top clamp-mount bends or slips, you could have a crash with the kiddies. A redundent pair of struts to the "y" in the seat stays would help a lot, I think.
> 
> But then, I'm a worry wart. Wives hate dented kids!
> 
> Just looked at it again. The "monostay" is not much better than what you've got. Any chance of running something down to the bottom bracket?


I get the heebidy-jeebidies every time I look at it. A support from the bottom bracket to the top of the rear (black) triangle would help a lot.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

I havent had any problem YET. The angle is a little off :skep: .Im going to weld in a piece of tubing to correct the angle, when I tear it down next time. right now it my ice cream bike never exceeds 7mph, wife speed.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

you have inspired me to build one. i've been impressed by extracycles since interbike 2000. they put on a great show in the critical mass. but i couldn't get myself to buy one. thanks


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very cool. I've been looking at buying an xtracycle or big dummy or similar. Never thought to build my own. I love the ideas here.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is my DIY that I built a while back. It now has an electric assist front hub motor. It's great to be able to haul over 150 lbs on the back and accelerate up hills.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Nice use of the mid derailleur.


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice work... except, no rear brakes?


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

TroyS600 said:


> Nice work... except, no rear brakes?


This was just after I got it together. It has rear brakes now. I need to take some new pics and post them up.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bkbroiler00 (Apr 21, 2011)

i've seen a few of these bikes around, just never knew they were meant for hauling. they're cool!! i might have to dabble in building one....is it as simple as finding two donor bikes, making a few cuts, a few welds and voila?? ha it never is

btw, @mattskn, that's a sweet tandem you've got going on in the background...why not get it up and running?!?!


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is my contribution, taken pretty much what everyone else has done and duplicated. I did find one very nice little bit that i haven't seen anyone else use though. The salsa seatpost clamp with rack brackets. I filed the shoulder off so that it can slide all the way down the seat tube, then used it to support the extended rear triangle. I think this looks a little nicer and is also mega strong. It isn't the most thrifty way though.

Also, i welded a couple large (and heavy) spacers onto the bottom bracket ends so that the spacers just thread into the bottom bracket shell. Very stiff this way.

The clamp (link):









Next steps are to do some paint/stain on that wood deck and then sew up some bags sort of like xtracycle or kona ute bags. My wife doesn't really use the sewing machine, i guess i'll give it a shot!

My bike: more pics in the Gallery




























Also, this bike will receive a 36v 14AH pack and a nine continent front hub motor whenever the parts arrive. Just added a kit to my wife's xtracycle equipped cruiser and that is a sweeeet bike now!


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice bike ! With a good paint job, it'll look great.
Where does your rear triangle come from ? A full-suspension bike ? Did you build it ?


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

It was from some single-pivot wall-mart bike, next or lava or mongoose, something like that. Paint on the racks will help. I painted the extended frame to match. I'd like to find a green paint to match as well but i haven't been able to find a color like that at the hardware stores. I may have to have an auto paint shop mix some up for me if it's not horribly expensive. 

Also trying to decide if i want to chop up the original rear fender from the cruiser, which is beautifully painted, so that it will fit in the new rear triangle. That would look great but so far i haven't made any modifications to the original bike. I'd like to keep it entirely reversible.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

TroyS600 said:


> Here is my contribution, taken pretty much what everyone else has done and duplicated. I did find one very nice little bit that i haven't seen anyone else use though. The salsa seatpost clamp with rack brackets. I filed the shoulder off so that it can slide all the way down the seat tube, then used it to support the extended rear triangle. I think this looks a little nicer and is also mega strong. It isn't the most thrifty way though.
> 
> Also, i welded a couple large (and heavy) spacers onto the bottom bracket ends so that the spacers just thread into the bottom bracket shell. Very stiff this way.
> 
> ...


*DUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!!* That bike is freakin' TITS!!! AWESOME-OH-OH-OH-*OH!!!* Cruiser _and_ a cargobike?!??!?!? RAD! :thumbsup::cornut::band:


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

haha, thanks. My wife's cruiser is also a cargo bike. Added an actual xtracycle kit to it, and an electric motor. Today she went grocery shopping on it and then later i went and picked up two cases of beer. Even with all that weight, with the electric motor it flies up the hills with just a normal amount of pedaling effort and on the flats you don't really need the electric assist.

You can sort of see hers here behind mine.


----------



## Customization (Jul 12, 2011)

nice builds


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

Were did you get the electric motor kit from. Nice bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## TroyS600 (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.bendelectricvehicles.com/, my local electric bike shop. I went by there one time and rode some bikes and that kicked off my interest. Then i did a ton of online research and shopping. But I really wanted to buy local. So I went down there and told him that and that I also didn't want to pay twice as much as online to do it. The parts all come from china no matter who you buy them from.

He was really cool and made me a deal that I was happy with, worked out beautifully because i don't feel like i overpaid and I was still able to support a cool local business.


----------



## mattskn (Jun 6, 2008)

Riding home from dinner last night with the kids. this thing is awsome.:thumbsup:


----------

